# The RalphaRelics



## Temperance XIV (Tuesday at 5:21 AM)

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*
As I was making this thread, Harry Morris was swatted and had his Ebay account mass-flagged. This is most likely the work of Ralph & his catboy/guntguard lackeys. Because of this, I wasn't able to save/archive everything I wanted to include here.  Harry is still selling the RalphaRelics, but only through private DMs. *edit: **all sold**!*



*Original OP:*
As the feud between Ethan Ralph and Harry Morris grew heated, Harry started selling Ethan's Ralphamania Wrestling merchandise on Ebay. Ralph had foolishly left the merchandise - along with many of his personal possessions - at Harry's house before fleeing to Mexico. Maybe the Ragepig should have remembered that before burning the bridge with Harry by claiming he was complicit in Pantsu's (alleged) childhood molestation, calling Alanna (Pantsu's sister) a slatternly cheating whore, etc...

The situation has since escalated, and now Harry is auctioning off bonafide *RalphaRelics* that were left at his house.
More relics: [1] [2] [3] [4]

Harry's Ebay account: HMO1166 [x].




Spoiler: His Ebay profile before it was mass-flagged







Some of the Killstream/Ralphamania merchandise he was initially selling:



And now onto the good stuff - the RalphaRelics!



The legendary KID DIDDLER hat! 



The black cowboy hat!


The Gunt shirt from when Ralph infamously first revealed his gunt at Knoxville!


A souvenir Ralph bought during one of his Portugal trips!


Ralph's Chris Chan cosplay shirt he was wearing while filming Chris Chan's arrest! WARNING: This shirt is rumored to be tainted with demonic energies from the Merge!


Spoiler









The toy bow Ralph received from his deadbeat father Ronnie. A very rare childhood memento for Ralph, now broken.


A Red Ryder BB Gun previously owned by Ol' Ronnie. A genuine Ralphamale heirloom almost on par with the RalphaRing itself!



Various hats worn & beloved by the Ralphamale (including my personal favorites - the yellow Cheese Wedge hats)!


A mysterious towel of some sort, emblazoned with a stylized '*R*'. Who knows what Ronnie and/or Ethan used this for... 

It remains to be seen what other treasures Harry might be keeping in reserve. Does he have *Sandra's ashes*? Maybe *Nora's dildo*? If so, is he willing to sell or give them away? We'll have to wait and find out!


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Tuesday at 5:49 AM)

this is stupid, he should've sold them for 3$ instead of 300$ to rub in how useless and unwanted Ralph is


----------



## Elmo (Tuesday at 5:58 AM)

Ralph may still have his little cheese wedge happy fat kid yellow hat (since that particular one doesn't look to be among that particular lot). If not, well...


----------



## jimmybags (Tuesday at 6:10 AM)

I’m pretty sure the fedora that is beside the cowboy hat in the eBay picture is from the first stream Ralph did after getting beat up in Portugal.


----------



## EyeGuy (Tuesday at 6:17 AM)

jimmybags said:


> I’m pretty sure the fedora that is beside the cowboy hat in the eBay picture is from the first stream Ralph did after getting beat up in Portugal.


It's nawt a fedora, it's a trilby.


----------



## Rusty Fork (Tuesday at 6:54 AM)

Harry should start selling Sandra's ashes by the gram.


----------



## Fortyone (Tuesday at 7:23 AM)

Hoping we see some ahogs post their gunt artifacts here after buying them, it would be super anticlimactic if this shit doesn't sell or gets bought by guntgaurds


----------



## Commandant Swordfish (Tuesday at 7:31 AM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> this is stupid, he should've sold them for 3$ instead of 300$ to rub in how useless and unwanted Ralph is


Come on now, Harry's likely gonna have to pay for plane tickets to get Pantsu out of Mexico when she leaves his ass after the marriage. 

That said, if I were Harry, I'd send some of that money straight to Xander. 

I'd also quite like to see him mail Sandra's ashes to Jim's house. Maybe Ralph may have to balls to actually pull up then.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Tuesday at 7:37 AM)

Commandant Swordfish said:


> Come on now, Harry's likely gonna have to pay for plane tickets to get Pantsu out of Mexico when she leaves his ass after the marriage.


Well then sell it for 30$, this is not my point- no one will pay 300$ for some stupid hat from a fat guy no one knows about.



Commandant Swordfish said:


> That said, if I were Harry, I'd send some of that money straight to Xander.


Yeah and do it publicly, this will be a classy poke at the hog.


----------



## Jimmy Tarleton (Tuesday at 7:50 AM)

"Hats, set of 10 Assorted Southern Yokel+, Varied Condition"

I can only imagine Harry clenching his fists in rage at the news that his little girl got knocked up by, of all things, a piece of misshapen white trash straight out of _Deliverance_.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 8:07 AM)

Commandant Swordfish said:


> Come on now, Harry's likely gonna have to pay for plane tickets to get Pantsu out of Mexico when she leaves his ass after the marriage.


Ralph likely keeps Meigh’s passport locked up where she can’t get to it and he’s the only one with keys to the Ralphatruck.  Her only chance to run is going to be during this bowling event.  Sounds like daddy is going to be in attendance so no better time to throw Rozy in his truck, hop in behind, and head back to Rochester.


----------



## Truly Rural (Tuesday at 8:14 AM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> this is stupid, he should've sold them for 3$ instead of 300$ to rub in how useless and unwanted Ralph is


It's auction, if starting price for diddler hat was 1 USD buyers would push it as far as they are willing to pay for it which is preferred imo. I'd rather see somebody who wants an item for what ever reason get it than Gunt buying it all back for pennies. What fun would that be?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Tuesday at 8:19 AM)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Ralph likely keeps Meigh’s passport locked up where she can’t get to it and he’s the only one with keys to the Ralphatruck.  Her only chance to run is going to be during this bowling event.  Sounds like daddy is going to be in attendance so no better time to throw Rozy in his truck, hop in behind, and head back to Rochester.


Meigh’s not leaving Ralph. She loves the drama, she weaseled her way in to the relationship while Faith was pregnant, she lured Ralph into sex at the beach and then claimed Ralph raped her when discovered. She full well knows what she signed up for. The only way she’s going to leave Ralph is if some white knight with a larger platform swoops in and she maneuvers her way into making him think it’s a good idea to save her.


----------



## RantyAndy (Tuesday at 10:00 AM)

Fortyone said:


> Hoping we see some ahogs post their gunt artifacts here after buying them, it would be super anticlimactic if this shit doesn't sell or gets bought by guntgaurds


The only way I'd want to see a gunt guard wearing one of the Ralph items is if we see Esoteric Shaggy wearing the kid diddler hat.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Tuesday at 11:46 AM)

If the stars align just right, Joshua Conner Moon will be able to wear his own kid diddler hat.


----------



## disavow (Tuesday at 11:48 AM)

Harry is not a psycho and nothing bad can come from giving him your address, r-right?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Tuesday at 12:01 PM)

disavow said:


> Harry is not a psycho and nothing bad can come from giving him your address, r-right?


You’d be trusting the guy who came here to just to dox Ralph’s Mexican mold den with your address. And with Harry there’s no telling he might make back up with Ralph, having the addresses of Ralphamale haters to get back into Ralph’s good graces would sweeten the deal too.

But I’m sure it’s fine.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 12:15 PM)

disavow said:


> Harry is not a psycho and nothing bad can come from giving him your address, r-right?


Just have him ship it to a pack&mail place like UPS store or whatever.  All you have to do is rent a box there and use their street address.  If you’re really nervous, get a box as far away from your actual address as you care to drive.  Bonus points if it’s in another state.

Agreed that it’s retarded to give anyone only one degree of separation from Ralph your dox, but there are plenty of ways around it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Tuesday at 12:41 PM)

disavow said:


> Harry is not a psycho and nothing bad can come from giving him your address, r-right?


I wouldn't risk handing any info over to Harry. I'm not sure how much info Ralph could get if he files a police report for Harry selling his "stolen" stuff. Here's hoping if he does the police don't do anything. Not sure of the laws where Harry is but Ralph has probably let enough time pass it was considered abandoned. People further up the thread suggested some stuff you could try to obstruct your actual shipping address.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Tuesday at 12:59 PM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> this is stupid, he should've sold them for 3$ instead of 300$ to rub in how useless and unwanted Ralph is


----------



## disavow (Tuesday at 1:02 PM)




----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

There’s about as much chance of Gunt siccing the cawps on Harry over this as Vickers siccing the cawps on Gunt over Faith’s diary.


----------



## Scuzzy (Tuesday at 1:25 PM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> no one will pay 300$ for some stupid hat from a fat guy no one knows about.


no one will pay 1500$ for some stupid papier-mâché sonic totem from a fat guy no one knows about.


----------



## Fortyone (Tuesday at 3:42 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> You’d be trusting the guy who came here to just to dox Ralph’s Mexican mold den with your address. And with Harry there’s no telling he might make back up with Ralph, having the addresses of Ralphamale haters to get back into Ralph’s good graces would sweeten the deal too.
> 
> But I’m sure it’s fine.



Theoretically if you had it shipped to a PO box would he still be able to get your dox? I'm not buying shit for the reasons you mentioned personally


----------



## Weird Ages (Tuesday at 3:56 PM)

Rusty Fork said:


> Harry should start selling Sandra's ashes by the gram.


I'll only settle for the whole urn. The real endgame here is sending Ralph a cum tribute of Sandra's ashes.


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 4:07 PM)

Look at the stains on that Chris Chan shirt holy fuck that's so gross, does Ethan clean his shit after Sandra met Satan? Disgusting. 



disavow said:


> Harry is not a psycho and nothing bad can come from giving him your address, r-right?


Use a freight forwarder, a generic name, have the thing sent to a mailbox that's far away from where you live, and then go fetch it yourself wearing a mask sunglasses and hoodies. 

$20 extra but it's basically infeasible to trace.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Tuesday at 4:29 PM)

disavow said:


> View attachment 4233442
> View attachment 4233446


I just want the Ronnie Letters, they are the Ralph equivalent to Chris's Autism papers.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Tuesday at 4:32 PM)

Holy fuck he's selling the shirt that a-logged Ralph and revealed his gunt. Not just his physical gunt but his spiritual gunt as well. Arguably as important as the original Chris-Chan shirt. 

If only Harry could someone get ahold of the man purse from the Portuguese man who found it on the ground when Ralph started rolling like a boulder down the steep streets of Lisbon. Truly a collection of lolcow artifacts of this calibur has never before been collected and exhibited in such a manner. It is truly a shame that the best thing to do with them is to spread them to as many a-logs as possible as to make Ralph rage so hard he finally has the big one and goes down to meet Sandra and Ronnie in Hell.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Tuesday at 4:56 PM)

Commandant Swordfish said:


> Come on now, Harry's likely gonna have to pay for plane tickets to get Pantsu out of Mexico when she leaves his ass after the marriage.
> 
> That said, if I were Harry, I'd send some of that money straight to Xander.
> 
> I'd also quite like to see him mail Sandra's ashes to Jim's house. Maybe Ralph may have to balls to actually pull up then.


LOL!

The Gunted RalphaMale is a creature of bluster.

All talk, no walk.

All show, no go.

All bark, no bite.


----------



## Morris Schaffer (Tuesday at 5:30 PM)

I am biding my time for empty Maker's Mark bottles to be put on auction. Although Rekieta might outbid me...


----------



## Marche (Tuesday at 7:35 PM)

I seriously hope none of you fucking people buy this.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Tuesday at 7:42 PM)

AltisticRight said:


> Use a freight forwarder, a generic name, have the thing sent to a mailbox that's far away from where you live, and then go fetch it yourself wearing a mask sunglasses and hoodies.
> 
> $20 extra but it's basically infeasible to trace.


You would change the name ur daddy gave ya?


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 7:44 PM)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> You would change the name ur daddy gave ya?


I'm Bibble, Black, and of course I have no dad.


----------



## William Tyndale (Tuesday at 7:56 PM)

I’m very disappointed the eBay listing was shoah’d.  I had planned on buying the “Josh is a Pedo” hat. Well, unless the price was too ridiculous.


----------



## Punished Puck (Tuesday at 7:57 PM)

most precious relic is the manpurse that got stollen from him in portugal


----------



## Jimmy Tarleton (Tuesday at 8:33 PM)

Speaking of Ralph's relics, a shrine to his hooves had just been set up on foot fetish website wikiFeet.

https://men.wikifeet.com/Ethan_Ralph








						Ethan Ralph's Feet << wikiFeet Men
					

archived 11 Jan 2023 01:21:37 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 8:52 PM)

Jimmy Tarleton said:


> Speaking of Ralph's relics, a shrine to his hooves had just been set up on foot fetish website wikiFeet.
> 
> https://men.wikifeet.com/Ethan_Ralph
> https://archive.md/Flqmo
> ...


*I'M HAVING LUNCH FUCK YOU *


----------



## Jimmy Tarleton (Tuesday at 10:18 PM)

AltisticRight said:


> *I'M HAVING LUNCH FUCK YOU *


Hey don't blame me fren, I just report them as they come lol. If you're looking for someone to blame it's Pepto, one of Randbot's flunkies. That was his idea.


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 10:22 PM)

Jimmy Tarleton said:


> Hey don't blame me fren, I just report them as they come lol. If you're looking for someone to blame it's Pepto, one of Randbot's flunkies. That was his idea.


I'm buying my ticket right now to Randsville in Rama Rama Valley of ACT postcode 1488, Randbot will pay for this.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Tuesday at 10:30 PM)

I was not expecting the ralphrelics to include well preserved corpsefeet


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 10:35 PM)

I'm pretty sure the 1-hour documentary of Ethan Ralph gunting around in Havana has plentiful diabetic hooves trotting about.


----------



## cheese burger69 (Tuesday at 10:45 PM)

In an ideal reality, the Broke Cock Ferms' version of George Soros would snap up all these relics and entomb them within acrylic, exhibited within an underground vault complex for posterity: a vivid, eternal snapshot depicting the decadence in the early decline of Americana, indexed under, "White Trash."
These pieces belong in an eternal museum, within a self-published gunt chronology, to entertain and inform generations. 

Sadly, this will never happen, we will never get to see a world where "Nora's Dildo" is erected upon a podium, or an interactive exhibit that teaches people about white trash anatomy, no, it's more important that taxpayer money goes towards foster care, a service which Rozy will be tossed into once Ethan decides he'd rather die in section 8 housing in niggerville, America, than a concrete sarcophagus in Mexico.


----------



## Jump (Wednesday at 1:03 AM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> this is stupid, he should've sold them for 3$ instead of 300$ to rub in how useless and unwanted Ralph is


How do you not understand how auctions work?


----------



## Table Country (Wednesday at 1:29 AM)

This is incredibly based behavior.


----------



## Victim2988 (Wednesday at 1:44 AM)

Is there a law prohibiting the selling of human ashes? Or can you donate them?


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Wednesday at 2:58 AM)

Jump said:


> How do you not understand how auctions work?


I do not see any indication that the price was not set up by the seller from the start.


----------



## Booby Jones (Wednesday at 3:45 AM)

Victim2988 said:


> Is there a law prohibiting the selling of human ashes? Or can you donate them?


No, USPS allows it as long as you package it correctly.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Wednesday at 1:16 PM)

It's a positive development that Harry started selling the artifacts instead of just burning or melting them. That way someone somewhere might actually preserve some of them and tell tales of the hollaring hog in the future.


----------



## FuckMeGentlyWithAChainsaw (Wednesday at 1:59 PM)

Jimmy Tarleton said:


> Speaking of Ralph's relics, a shrine to his hooves had just been set up on foot fetish website wikiFeet.


There's a link on there to his IMDB page








						Ethan Ralph - IMDb
					

Ethan Ralph. Self: Gatortime. Ethan Ralph is known for Gatortime (2018), The Destruction of Boogie2988 (2020) and Red Ice TV (2008). He is married to Horse. They have one child.




					www.imdb.com
				



>Ethan Ralph is known for Gatortime (201, The Destruction of Boogie2988 (2020) and Red Ice TV (200. 
He is married to Horse. They have one child.

Did we know that existed?


----------



## Fortyone (Wednesday at 2:06 PM)

has there been any updates on the big items selling?


----------



## Jump (Wednesday at 5:48 PM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> I do not see any indication that the price was not set up by the seller from the start.


Literally in the fucking screen caps


>5 bids
So from just this capture alone we can see Harry listed the hat at something LESS then $305 and at least 2 people think it is worth more then that amount. 1 guy is willing to pay $305 for it.


Fastest Hand In The East said:


> no one will pay 300$ for some stupid hat from a fat guy no one knows about.


There is one guy down to pay $305 for it.


>37 bids


----------



## Drunkensailor (Wednesday at 6:17 PM)

FuckMeGentlyWithAChainsaw said:


> There's a link on there to his IMDB page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was brought up a few week ago, but did not get too much attention.  it is a pretty good low key troll on piggy, keeping it quite is probably the only reason it is still up.  as soon as it is brought to his attention i am sure he will be true to his flaggot nature and get it taken down.


----------



## AltisticRight (Wednesday at 9:16 PM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> I do not see any indication that the price was not set up by the seller from the start.


Are you drunk the listing says [???] Bids lol it's called an auction.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 9:36 PM)




----------



## Farglemark (Wednesday at 10:19 PM)

Posting this here as well, the auctioneer has returned, this time on twitter. 



Looks like the opening bids sit near what they were on eBay


----------



## Temperance XIV (Wednesday at 10:50 PM)

Farglemark said:


> Posting this here as well, the auctioneer has returned, this time on twitter.
> 
> View attachment 4245268
> 
> Looks like the opening bids sit near what they were on eBay


Thanks for posting! It seems Harry's Ebay account is indefinitely restricted due to the guntguards' mass-flagging. Ebay's support staff is infamously nonexistent, so finishing the auctions on Twitter is probably for the best. I just hope we get to see the relics shown off on social media by their new ayylawg owners.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Wednesday at 10:54 PM)

I’d go $205 on the “diddler” hat but it’s not worth signing up with Twitter over.


----------



## Jimmy Dean Bowl (Wednesday at 11:04 PM)

I got ten bucks that Null is bidding hard for the kid diddler hat.  Gunt would be incandescent with rage if Dear Feeder sported that little number during MATI.  Damn thing would need disinfected though, holy shit. Gak and double gak.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Wednesday at 11:54 PM)

Punished Puck said:


> most precious relic is the manpurse that got stollen from him in portugal


The lost Purse of the Guntenant. Its rediscovery marks the end of days.


----------



## Meowstery (Thursday at 12:27 AM)

You could power a whole town with how hard Ralph must be spinning in his metaphorical grave. Imagine knowing you could have made more selling some meme hat that made you look like a jackass with no effort than you'll make doing a live event and wrasslin' dudes for our entertainment. Can't wait to see him screaming about how he needs to be swatted again


----------



## William Tyndale (Thursday at 12:53 AM)

Scuzzy said:


> no one will pay 1500$ for some stupid papier-mâché sonic totem from a fat guy no one knows about.


I paid $500 for a stupid coin with Chris Chan on it.


Jump said:


> Literally in the fucking screen caps
> View attachment 4243387
> >5 bids
> So from just this capture alone we can see Harry listed the hat at something LESS then $305 and at least 2 people think it is worth more then that amount. 1 guy is willing to pay $305 for it.
> ...


I was going to buy that diddler hat.  I was prepared to pay up to $500 for it.


----------



## A Logging Company (Thursday at 12:54 AM)

Meowstery said:


> You could power a whole town with how hard Ralph must be spinning in his metaphorical grave. Imagine knowing you could have made more selling some meme hat that made you look like a jackass with no effort than you'll make doing a live event and wrasslin' dudes for our entertainment. Can't wait to see him screaming about how he needs to be swatted again


Could have sold all those bottles of Maker's Mark when he was in his prime, the way Ghost sold autographed beer cans. 

Could do authentic Ralphamale bottled water like Belle Dolphin. I don't know what would make you sick first, the raw Gunt essence or the contaminated Mexican origin. Wonder what would happen if a priest tried to bless it.


----------



## Jump (Thursday at 12:59 AM)

William Tyndale said:


> I was going to buy that diddler hat. I was prepared to pay up to $500 for it.


So DM harry on twitter and put your bid in.


----------



## A Logging Company (Thursday at 1:01 AM)

William Tyndale said:


> I paid $500 for a stupid coin with Chris Chan on it.
> 
> I was going to buy that diddler hat.  I was prepared to pay up to $500 for it.


I have this image of a rich business tycoon storing all of Ralph's useless junk on a secret floor of his corporate head quarters like their precious holy relics, just like the rich guy from that Johnny Depp movie "The Ninth Gate." But instead of books dedicated to Satan, it's shit like the Diddler Hat or the wrapper from the trash burger.

EDIT: This, but all RalphaRelics




"This is my private collection. Some alogs specialize in Chris-chan, others the furry fandom. But all my objects has the same progatonist, The Gunt. Beauitufl aren't they? The soft cotton, the superb stains. Not to mention the decades of seething they contain. I know people who would kill for a collection like this. El Gunto. You'll never see as many objects from the pig himself anywhere else in the world. The rarest, the choicest items. It has taken me a lifetime to assemble. Only the supreme a-log masterpiece is missing...."


----------



## William Tyndale (Thursday at 1:05 AM)

Jump said:


> So DM harry on twitter and put your bid in.


I got banned from twitter a long time ago.



A Logging Company said:


> I have this image of a rich business tycoon storing all of Ralph's useless junk on a secret floor of his corporate head quarters like their precious holy relics, just like the rich guy from that Johnny Depp movie "The Ninth Gate." But instead of books dedicated to Satan, it's shit like the Diddler Hat or the wrapper from the trash burger.
> 
> EDIT: This, but all RalphaRelics
> 
> ...


The 9th gunt


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Thursday at 3:14 AM)

Why would anyone pay 100s of dollars for Ralph's cheap greasy stained clothes? They wont even have any resale value as in ten years, he will be forgotten along with this entire sector. 

 Why was Ralph so fucking stupid to leave all this at the Morris house? A storage locker would have saved him lots of money.


----------



## GamerGateSurvivor (Thursday at 3:30 AM)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Why was Ralph so fucking stupid to leave all this at the Morris house? A storage locker would have saved him lots of money.


To be fair to Ralph, I think I'd be able to trust the father of my fiancé to look after my most valuable possessions, which would include the ashes of my deceased mother.

Then again, I probably wouldn't date a pedophile lolicon enthusiast because Lord knows apples don't fall far from their trees... and I probably wouldn't go out of my way to piss off and alienate literally every person I've ever interacted with in my fucking life... and I probably would've taken my mother's ashes with me because I don't care how well you know someone, there are some things you just don't trust people with.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Thursday at 3:39 AM)

disavow said:


> Harry is not a psycho and nothing bad can come from giving him your address, r-right?


Personally, I'd trust him on this one but I'm foolhardy.

The more high self agency A-log could also run down to their local post office and get a PO box for like $35 if they wanted to their address to at least remain anonymous. Fairly certain that the name on the envelope doesn't really matter and he could just put a fake business in that line or even leave it blank


----------



## NaziFuzz (Thursday at 7:01 AM)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> this is stupid, he should've sold them for 3$ instead of 300$ to rub in how useless and unwanted Ralph is


Unironically the fact that da gunt is so hilariously unpopular it would make it more humiliating that people are making a profit over his constant fuckups through his relecs rather than sending him money from livestreaming 23 hours a day makes it seem a hell of a lot more pathetic in my eyes. Bet it would make him seethe big time that he's only remembered for his constant failures at this point.


----------



## FuckMeGentlyWithAChainsaw (Thursday at 1:26 PM)

NaziFuzz said:


> Unironically the fact that da gunt is so hilariously unpopular it would make it more humiliating that people are making a profit over his constant fuckups through his relecs rather than sending him money from livestreaming 23 hours a day makes it seem a hell of a lot more pathetic in my eyes. Bet it would make him seethe big time that he's only remembered for his constant failures at this point.


The funny thing for me is that if Gunt was trying to sell all this stuff himself, he would get a fraction of what people are apparently willing to pay for this, simply because people would know he'd benefit.
In a timeline with a much smarter Gunt the fight with Morris would be put on to maximize the sale value of Gunts objectively worthless garbage and Gunt would receive most of the profit. He would then crow about for months how he got his ayylowgs to pay for his fancy Las Vegas wedding.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Thursday at 2:01 PM)

FuckMeGentlyWithAChainsaw said:


> The funny thing for me is that if Gunt was trying to sell all this stuff himself, he would get a fraction of what people are apparently willing to pay for this, simply because people would know he'd benefit.
> In a timeline with a much smarter Gunt the fight with Morris would be put on to maximize the sale value of Gunts objectively worthless garbage and Gunt would receive most of the profit. He would then crow about for months how he got his ayylowgs to pay for his fancy Las Vegas wedding.


He would have doxxed all the prominent ayylawgs in one fell swoop as well. All his problems would be over. Complete ralphamale victory.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Thursday at 7:12 PM)

I was listening to sunrise production videos today at work. Ralph said he paid 250 for the cowboy hat and 60 bucks for the box. If someone got that things plus the fedora and cat/dog hair for 305, they made quite the deal!


----------



## Temperance XIV (Yesterday at 1:58 AM)

The Twitter auctions for the RalphaRelics have ended. Congrats to any ayylawgs who acquired one! Use it well! 




Harry says he made around $4000 (presumably from the relics + other killstream/ralphamania merchandise combined), and most of this will go to charity.
The "charge back" comment is unrelated - referring to Ralph & Meigh paying for their Vegas wedding using one of Harry's credit cards.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Yesterday at 5:25 PM)

A new relic has been discovered! It's been revealed that Cog & Dan mailed the shirt Dan wore when he beat Ralph in Portugal to Vickers as a Christmas present. The shirt still is covered in Ralph's blood.


----------



## RollingRock2 (Yesterday at 5:37 PM)

The fucking diddler hat in the hands of the alawgs ahaha 
Ralph must be seething


----------

